# New Youtube Videos



## JBroida (May 16, 2014)

Check out our newest video on preparing carbon steel knives for use, general maintenance, and storage... hope this helps you guys out. More videos currently being uploaded 

[video=youtube;f8_-dVCNPA8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8_-dVCNPA8[/video]


----------



## heino (May 16, 2014)

i got these the one on with the black black blade is looking funny at the end that because there is protection layer i need to remove, i new in to there kind of knife, just got them


----------



## JBroida (May 16, 2014)

It looks like you are removing the kurouchi finish there... thats different. The lacquer coating would come off without that happening.


----------



## heino (May 16, 2014)

i got that knife like that


----------



## XooMG (May 16, 2014)

Maybe it's Kato's or Maksim's equivalent of a car with a flame paint job.


----------



## JBroida (May 16, 2014)

for what its worth, my videos are taking forever to load now that our new store doesnt have verizon fios and i'm stuck with time warner cable 

Here's what we shot today:
-The video you saw in my first post
-A long-ish video overview of common steels used in japanese kitchen knives
-A video on our new gesshin kagekiyo wa-pettys and sujihikis (and a bit about what we do with our gesshin products)
-A video on stropping and burr removal

A long time ago, i had a thread/list of videos i was going to try to do. I know there are many videos i want to re-do from our library, but if you guys have things you'd like to see, post here and let me know.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida (May 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;piMW7riekmg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piMW7riekmg[/video]


----------



## JBroida (May 17, 2014)

Here's another new video... this one is about some of the new specialty items we added to our gesshin stainless line... Hope you enjoy.

[video=youtube;qoXx_3OPqnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoXx_3OPqnA[/video]


----------



## JBroida (May 17, 2014)

One more... this time, a primer on steels.
[video=youtube;jkLsLst8qMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkLsLst8qMc[/video]


----------



## JBroida (May 17, 2014)

Another new video... this one is on stropping and deburring
[video=youtube;XnhIKOX6Rco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnhIKOX6Rco[/video]


----------



## Talim (May 17, 2014)

Can we get a tour of the new shop? Thanks for the vids! Very helpful and I always learn something new.


----------



## JBroida (May 17, 2014)

Sure... i can try to do that at some point soon.


----------



## V1P (May 17, 2014)

Jon, can I pls request a video on wide double bevel sharpening video, like the Gesshin Kagekiyo.

Ferry


----------



## JBroida (May 17, 2014)

sure, but we already have videos that cover all of the involved concepts... see here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STMS-Zm5iig&list=PLEBF55079F53216AB&index=6 (on general concepts with double bevel knives)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-POg4dG784&list=PLEBF55079F53216AB&index=7 (on general concepts with double bevel knives)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwnFrjiAA_8&list=PLEBF55079F53216AB&index=11 (on microbevels which are often a good idea on wide bevel knives due to the acute angles involved)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA0vdeDDSJI&list=PLEBF55079F53216AB&index=13 (sharpen each side like the bevel side of a single bevel knife... see here for more info)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jsTtnidY3w&list=PLEBF55079F53216AB&index=16 (same as above)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twP_05UEHIM&list=PLEBF55079F53216AB&index=17 (as you are pretty much thinning your knife each time you sharpen the wide bevels, this video will cover that)

At this point, there are few concepts we havent covered


----------



## JBroida (May 17, 2014)

Keeping with our tradition as of late... another video. This time, we're covering the use of rust erasers. Enjoy.

[video=youtube;PpspXNdJ_IE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpspXNdJ_IE[/video]


----------



## V1P (May 18, 2014)

Ah, thanks for that Jon. Will watch them and apply later, don't wanna mess up my Kagekiyo.

More videos pls.


----------



## JDA_NC (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to make these videos. They're always very informative.

Your knife selection in the first video is a little cruel though :biggrin: ... I wish I had never seen that Ittetsu suji. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## schanop (May 18, 2014)

I would like to see a video of Kenzo wielding a knife, two knives in two hands.


----------



## JBroida (May 18, 2014)

One last video for the time being... this is a quick one of what one should be thinking about when choosing a knife. Hope you guys enjoy it.
[video=youtube;jV5cdqZuJ0o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV5cdqZuJ0o[/video]


----------



## Ruso (May 20, 2014)

Sweet! I will check them out when I get home.
I enjoy watching you vids, keep it up.


----------



## pitonboy (May 20, 2014)

Great stropping video, thanks


----------



## mpukas (May 24, 2014)

Great new videos Jon. Enjoyed them all, and always picked up something new. 

Some steels that you didn't mention that I don't know much about, but really like, are the SLD & SKD that Yoshikane uses. 

Ideas for new videos - why you don't like/recomend using any sort of a honing rod/steel for Japanese knives, and how to touch up edges between proper sharpenings. Thanks! mpp


----------



## JBroida (May 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;FStkYx0AH1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FStkYx0AH1Y[/video]


----------



## labor of love (May 24, 2014)

Id love to see a video one day on proper handle maintenance, or what steps are necessary to keep your knife handle hygenic and well maintained over the course of several years. i know there are hygenic reasons for using ho, chestnut, rosewood material for handles. Anyway, sharing whatever tips you have in this regard would be much obliged.


----------



## JBroida (May 24, 2014)

labor of love said:


> Id love to see a video one day on proper handle maintenance, or what steps are necessary to keep your knife handle hygenic and well maintained over the course of several years. i know there are hygenic reasons for using ho, chestnut, rosewood material for handles. Anyway, sharing whatever tips you have in this regard would be much obliged.


I think I can do that


----------



## johnstoc (Sep 2, 2014)

Can't say enough good things about the videos you've made available. I did a lot of digging before I came across them and they are by far the best collection I've found. They have been instrumental in my journey into Japanese knives and sharpening and I've only scratched the surface. Loving my Ginga wa-gyuto and gesshin stone!

-Chris


----------



## JBroida (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks... It means a lot to me to hear feedback like that


----------



## Steverino (Sep 4, 2014)

Jon, I'll add my praise for your videos. I've been sharpening about 6 years or so, starting with Murray Carter's videos, Dave Martell's video and a class with Dave. All good. Recently I've been trying more to become more exacting in my edges, doing more thinning and fixing things that seem a bit off, either because of my mistakes or because the knife came that way, and generally working on becoming a better sharpener rather than just getting my knives reasonably sharp. I've watched all of your videos and gotten a tremendous amount from them. Thank you. I'm also really enjoying the Takashima Awasedo I got from you last month. Great stone.


----------

